# TV Classics!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

NOW we have a thread dedicated to shows you like instead of those you wish you could retrieve all those wasted minutes on. List as many as you like from whatever era and feel free to add some as you think of them. 

*Frasier*
*The Drew Carey Show* 
*The Chappelle Show*
*Sanford & Son*
*The Jeffersons*
*Married...With Children*
*Family Guy*
*The Simpsons*
*The Benny Hill Show*
*The Andy Griffith Show*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

As long as it's any era...

Farscape
Firefly


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Monty Python's Flying Circus
Kolchack the Night Stalker
*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Red Dwarf
ANY Startrek incarnations
Stargate SG-1
Monk (yea, I love that show!)
Columbo
Twilight Zone (even the new ones)
The Outer Limits (old and new)
X-Files
The Dead Zone (the show with Anthony Michael Hall)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

oh yeah...
*
Tales From the Crypt*


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Of course! How could I forget that one?


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Bewitched
Mr. Ed
Gilligan's Island
Fawlty Towers
Are You Being Served?
Mr. Bean
The Thin Blue Line
Saved By the Bell
Rude Dog and the Dweebs
Count Duckula
MTV's The Real World (1992-2000 seasons only)
Roseanne
Murphy Brown
Wings
Seinfeld
The Nanny
Will & Grace
That '70s Show
Doug
Rocko's Modern Life
SpongeBob SquarePants
Fairly Odd Parents
Judging Amy


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Martha Stewart's Living
Solid Gold
The Gong Show
Dance Fever
The Price is Right
Star Search
All My Children
Melrose Place
Beverly Hills 90210
Full House
Little House on the Prairy
The Waltons

(You didn't think I was serious, did you? LOL!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr. M - I was reading your post without seeing all of it and I was thinking "what is this man smoking and where can I get some?"
LOL!


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Press Your Luck
Debt
Hollywood Squares
Wheel of Fortune
Jeopardy
Family Feud


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Mr. M - I was reading your post without seeing all of it and I was thinking "what is this man smoking and where can I get some?"
> LOL!


uh.. i see about 5 shows on that second list that we watched all the time.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The A-team
The 4400 
Boy Meets World
MASH
Battlestar Galatica (Bigger fan of the new series then the old, specily the BSG 1980 epis)
News Radio 
Family Guy
Kids in the Hall
My Name is Earl 

That about Sums it up


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

SSL(older Version)
Cheers
Archie Bunker
Jefferenson
Transformers
Land of the Lost
Family Affair
courtship of Eddie's Father
Swamp Thing
Kung Fu(both new and old)
American Idol.
Hercules
Xena Warrior Princess


----------



## Lazario (Jul 31, 2006)

Archie Bunker - you mean All In the Family? That was the show his character was on.

Saturday Night Live
SCTV
Taxi
Tiny Toon Adventures
Animaniacs
Looney Toons
Peanuts
Garfield and Friends


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay lazario...you have WAY too much TV watching experience. I looked, but didnt see it...I cant believe you didnt list the BRADY BUNCH...I love press ur luck.

Match Game


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

No Whammy, no, whammy, no whammy!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmmmm......

Prison Break
Vengeance Unlimited (how many of you have even heard of this one?)
Wrestling (in any of it's infinite incarnations)
That '70's Show
The A-Team
The Dukes of Hazzard
Force Five (Grandizer in particular....SPACE THUNDER!!!!)
Banacek
Star Trek: TNG
Tour of Duty
Seinfeld

I guess that's about it for now.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I tend to be a fan of shows that are cancelled before they're time has come, so here goes my list of shows I love but can never see again:

Dead Like Me
MST3K
Greg the Bunny
Grounded For Life
House MD
The Simpsons
Family Guy
That 70's Show
Seinfeld
Star Trek: TNG
South Park
Robot Chicken
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Ghost Hunters
The Office


----------

